# IllegalArgumentException bei Formulartransform mit BeanUtils



## Ferenjito (22. Mrz 2006)

Hallo erstmal,

Brauche Hilfe bei folgendem:

Ich habe ein Formular, das mit Werten aus einer Bean initialisiert wird, und beim Abschicken mit Hilfe der statischen Methode BeanUtils.populate() aus org.apache.commons.beanutils erneut eine Bean mit Werten füllt. Das klappt auch wunderbar mit Strings, habe aber auch ein Feld, das mit einem Wert vom Typ Date initialisiert wird. Nun wirft populate() eine IllegalArgumentException, vermutlich weil er das Formurfeld als String interpretiert und versucht, die Setter-Methode meiner Bean mit einem String als Parameter aufzurufen. 

Wie geh ich am besten vor, um das Problem zu beheben?

Grüße,
Ferenjito


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Mrz 2006)

übergeb das datum als String und wandle es mittels java.util.SimpleDateFormat wieder in ein Date ?
Ist zwar nicht schön aber es geht


----------



## clemson (22. Mrz 2006)

oder vielleicht hilft dir die klasse BeanUtilsBean mit der Methode copyProperties weiter...



			
				API hat gesagt.:
			
		

> For each property, a conversion is attempted as necessary


----------

